# Leaping/jumping 22 week old vizsla



## ggmorris (Jul 27, 2018)

Good afternoon,

We have a 22 week old male vizsla, at home and also on a walk with no distractions he is great, however, if he sees other dogs and people he runs straight at them and jumps with all four legs off the ground at them. He is also quite nippy and tries to mouth everything and everybody. He was doing this at home also but we seems to have stopped it now as we ignore him and tell him 'Off or No'. I have tried to distract him when out with toys and tasty treat rewards but this doesn't work, I always end up lead walking him all the time which I think is a shame. Any suggestions would be great, thank you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your pups behavior is not uncommon for that age. Try and work with him on the leave it command. I will place things of high value on the floor. Have the pup on leash. As soon as they start to go for it, say Leave It. Pull them to you, while backing away from them. Praise, and treat when they get to you. Once they have it down, train in higher distraction places.
Regularly take your pup to lots of places. Don't let anyone touch him, unless his feet are on the ground. If I'm standing, and talking to someone, and Shine is bouncing all over the place. I stand on her lead. She gets bored, and will either sit, or lay down. That's the perfect time for them to pet her. If she goes back to bouncing around, the attention stops.
I've probably got another month, or two of working on it. But if I don't keep taking her places, it won't improve.


----------

